# East TN. / Roan Mountain



## |brake-out| (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey guys, does anyone know of a good route that incorporates Roan mountain on the NC / TN. border ? Anybody from that area ? Any help is greatly appreciated !


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

*Roan Mountain routes*

Come to Bakersville, N.C. on Saturday, July 31st, 2004 and you'll have your choice of a 100 mi. or 100 km. route over Roan during the annual *Roan Moan* road cycling event. This is a great ride; well worth the trip. http://www.bicycleinn.com/RoanMoanInfo04.htm

If you want to ride it on your own, pick up a copy of Tim Murphy's "*Road Cycling the Blue Ridge High Country*." The book includes a version of the Roan Moan metric route starting and ending at Roan Mountain State Park on the TN side of the mountain. The descent from Carver's Gap back to the park is the best around!


----------



## darkwing duck (May 18, 2004)

*There are several,*

Depends on what you want: short, long, TN side, NC side....

From Elizabethton, TN hit 19E to the town of Roan Mtn, turn left on 143 and follow to Carver's Gap. This can be done as a out and back or you can go over into NC and come back up Hughes Gap (tough) into TN and back to Elizabethton. 

Hampton, TN is a better place to start due to less traffic. From there, you can basically do the same route (19E to Roan Mtn.) and back down Railroad Grade Rd and hook up on one of several good roads to ride on in the area. 

Already mentioned is the Roan Moan and there is also a road race coming up Jun 12 :
www.roangroan.homestead.com

For more info on rides in the Hampton area call 423-725-500, Hampton Trails Bike Shop
www.hamptontrails.com
They do weekly road and mountain bike rides and would be a good resource for Roan Mtn and the surrounding area.

Hope this helps.


----------

